# Person of Interest



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2012)

> *Person of Interest* is an action/sci-fi crime thriller created by Jonathan Nolan (co-writer of the Dark Knight Trilogy, yep, the brother to _that_ Christopher Nolan). *If you are new to the show*, it basically spun off the premise of the crazy amount of surveillance used in that scene in The Dark Knight, where Batman has to locate The Joker. The voice over (as seen above) at the beginning of each episode describes the show very well. This show has some procedural trappings (it's on CBS of course) but don't let that turn you off. This show is CBS's flagship drama and probably the most intelligent, entertaining and satisfying show on television right now (or at least anything on network TV). There are no formal "previously on..."-s for this show, even though it ends up juggling five or more plot threads at once. Each episode is required watching, as there is always backstory or mythology contained everywhere. There are no one-offs that you can simply ignore; at its worst, there is at least something decent going on, or a plot thread or two is moving, if you are not getting drip-fed mythology through flashbacks. Or at the very least the procedural premise is being played with cleverly. But most people will tell you that a third of the way into season one, the show just does not let up, and season two is almost completely strong from start to finish.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 30, 2012)

I heard it was based on a true story.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I heard it was based on a true story.


You're probably referring to this but in season 2, it changes quite a bit. The machine isn't so much a machine anymore as it is a fully-functioning AI


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > I heard it was based on a true story.
> ...



Yep, that would be the one. That is a pretty neat twist. I might have to catch up on the first season. I haven't seen even one episode yet. I kind of need something to fill my time after Doctor Who's break before the Christmas Special.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 30, 2012)

I've watched it from day 1. It's really good so far, and last night's episode was pretty good.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2012)

I watched it for a while but wasn't able to keep up with it, being busy and all.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2012)

I thought this show would follow a bank accountant as he handles the finances of its many clients.

I was sadly mistaken.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 30, 2012)

I thought this there as was about Rebecca Black. Thank lord.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 30, 2012)

My parents watch it, but I haven't watched it personally.


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 30, 2012)

I watch this show every week, and I'm excited that they've started going in a new direction with it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 30, 2012)

This is show is amazing. My original reason for watching it was because it was created by Jonathan Nolan. Brother of Christopher Nolan, who we all know as the director of the Batman trilogy.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> I thought this there as was about Rebecca Black. Thank lord.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 30, 2012)

Isn't this just Minority Report but more modern?

And ironically the show seemed really uninteresting. Yet again the only shows I see myself watching for the rest of the year are Modern Family and Dexter.

EDIT: The Walking Dead too.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Isn't this just Minority Report but more modern?
> 
> And ironically the show seemed really uninteresting. Yet again the only shows I see myself watching for the rest of the year are Modern Family and Dexter.


No, it's not like the Minority Report. Aside from I guess, knowing who's in danger.


And don't knock it till you've seen it. The show is really good.


----------



## Flame (Oct 1, 2012)

best show on TV at the moment imo, like @hyro-sama i also watch it because of Jonathan Nolan who actually wrote some of the batman trilogy afaik.

cant wait for it to air.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://i.minus.com/ibojRcsRFFFc7M.gif


----------



## Gahars (Oct 10, 2012)

soulx said:


> (season 2, episode 2 - and yes I made this)



You might want to cut out the last few frames there; they make it a bit jarring.

EDIT: Maybe something like this?



Spoiler


----------



## chyyran (Oct 10, 2012)

I've watched the first episode of the first season, I need to get going on this..

But Finch's voice freaks me out.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 15, 2013)

Just watched the finale, _sooooo good_. Anyone else see it?

Also gave me an excuse to try out Gifcam.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 15, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Isn't this just Minority Report but more modern?
> 
> And ironically the show seemed really uninteresting. Yet again the only shows I see myself watching for the rest of the year are Modern Family and Dexter.
> 
> EDIT: The Walking Dead too.


 
God I am in love with Dexter. I can't believe I've never watched the show before.


----------



## Gahars (May 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> God I am in love with Dexter. I can't believe I've never watched the show before.


 
Warning. Stop after Season 4.

You won't want to. You'll want to keep watching. Don't. Resist the temptation at all costs.

You have been warned.


----------



## Icealote (May 15, 2013)

Yeah Mr Reese ftw! I find it so funny how the series starts off with everyone looking so fit then in comes season 2... hello bellies  Wish there was more fight scenes. At least there is some fights that Reese can't win. Read something that JJ Abrams and one of the Nolan brothers are a part of the production of these series?


----------



## Flame (May 16, 2013)

Icealote said:


> Yeah Mr Reese ftw! I find it so funny how the series starts off with everyone looking so fit then in comes season 2... hello bellies  Wish there was more fight scenes. At least there is some fights that Reese can't win. Read something that JJ Abrams and one of the Nolan brothers are a part of the production of these series?


 
you are correct the younger brother Jonathan Nolan is the Creator.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 26, 2013)

Season 3 premièred yesterday, and yes it was good. If you're burnt out from the Dexter finale or looking for a new show to watch once Breaking Bad finishes, this is it.

http://i.minus.com/iDHVH98YzMn6C.gif
http://i.minus.com/ifTBkJFXmmhhD.gif


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2013)

10 megs of GIF soulx?

Anyway I toddled over to a friend's yesterday and in the absence of anything else to do we watched the new person of interest. Strongest series opener of things I have watched thus far and probably one of the better things I saw in TV in the last few months. Not all time spectacular but did well for me.


----------



## ipwndeveloper (Oct 4, 2013)

Such a good show maybe one of my favorite. I've been watching since s1 and this show keeps getting better and better.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 20, 2013)

Please tell me I'm not the only one still watching this because holy shit tonight's episode was the best thing I've seen in weeks. Ending's been obvious for a couple weeks leading up to it but I'm glad they apparently went through with it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 20, 2013)

Series openings and closings with the occasional mid series break seem to be the things that cause most conversation around here.

Anyway a slight bit of inconsistent gunplay aside this show is slowly dragging itself above its station. Glad it became on of the first shows I broke my "do not watch until it is cancelled or has a backlog" type thing.


----------



## ipwndeveloper (Nov 22, 2013)

It was a good episode last on Tuesday, however I am gonna watch it tonight, as I've had to work overtime the last couple of days, and did not have time. Thank whoever invented DVR!

Edit:
Just watched this weeks episode... what just happend....I,.. I was not expecting THAT.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 23, 2013)

This episode, :'(

The last couple of episodes have been some of the best TV I've watched in awhile, can't believe more people here aren't watching this.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2014)

Season finale and the show just went balls-out fuck shit up 1984 AI's exist deal with it sci-fi territory.





If you aren't watching this, what's wrong with you?


----------



## Flame (May 14, 2014)

watched it... cant wait for season 4.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 15, 2014)

Finale was ballin'. Time to marathon the previous seasons to satiate me until Season 4 airs.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2014)

A potential for an interesting direction now, hopefully it follows the trail Burn Notice blazed rather than squandering it.


----------



## Icealote (May 23, 2014)

Finale was great. I was so sad that Fusco wasn't getting enough screen time.



Spoiler


----------



## ipwndeveloper (May 23, 2014)

It was a great finale, I cant wait to see where it goes from here.  Its an awesome show.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 23, 2014)

I'm just worried about how long the show can keep its quality. It's clearly an excellent show now, but CBS has a tendency to drag shows onwards far after they should have died.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 24, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> I'm just worried about how long the show can keep its quality. It's clearly an excellent show now, but CBS has a tendency to drag shows onwards far after they should have died.


I'd think that with this being one of CBS's more critically acclaimed non-procedural shows and the clout of having someone like Jonathan Nolan involved, that they'll end it when the creators feel that it should end. Unless I'm wrong and we get a Person of Interest: Bear de Dog and Root and Shaw's Relevant adventures spinoff 10 years from now, which I'd probably still watch.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2014)

And we're back.

nice gif, 7.5 megs though


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 27, 2014)

Anybody know if they got their budget slashed? If not then hopefully it means some big set pieces later in the series.

That said some of the gunplay/stories were getting a bit silly in the last series so a toned down version might also work.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Sep 30, 2014)

Don't think there have been much news about their budget. Though, the show has been holding its own quite well considering all the other great TV shows on air atm.
Agreed. All for the toning down of the gunplay, felt that it detracted from the plot more than I'd liked last season. Hopefully they shift the funds going into all that onto the set pieces and vfx work


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 1, 2014)

this show,


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 7, 2015)

I take back everything negative I might've implied about the potential of this season; they've hit just about every shot they've taken and tonight's episode was five different kinds of excellent.


----------



## Costello (Jan 7, 2015)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> I take back everything negative I might've implied about the potential of this season; they've hit just about every shot they've taken and tonight's episode was five different kinds of excellent.


 
I stopped watching in the middle of season 2 (or 3, can't remember) this show was really getting overly repetitive...
felt like watching the same stuff in every episode... and I'm not just talking about the intro and credits


----------



## Ashtonx (Jan 7, 2015)

Costello said:


> I stopped watching in the middle of season 2 (or 3, can't remember) this show was really getting overly repetitive...
> felt like watching the same stuff in every episode... and I'm not just talking about the intro and credits


 
So basically you quit right before it got awesome? oh well, your loss.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2015)

Costello said:


> I stopped watching in the middle of season 2 (or 3, can't remember) this show was really getting overly repetitive...
> felt like watching the same stuff in every episode... and I'm not just talking about the intro and credits


It's the nature of a semi-procedural show but trust me when I say, things change. Plus you know, if you're that far in, you might as well stick with it.


----------



## Ashtonx (Jan 7, 2015)

btw, sucks they cancelled almost human... same producer, also awesome.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ashtonx said:


> btw, sucks they cancelled almost human... same producer, also awesome.


Almost Human was good but too procedural. No overarching story and didn't seem like it was going anywhere.


----------



## Ashtonx (Jan 7, 2015)

soulx said:


> Almost Human was good but too procedural. No overarching story and didn't seem like it was going anywhere.


 
There was story they just messed up order of episodes. Besides poi didn't exactly have great overarching story in the begining too.


----------



## Costello (Jan 7, 2015)

Ashtonx said:


> So basically you quit right before it got awesome? oh well, your loss.


 
this is what I wanted to hear.
if it gets awesome after that point, then I might as well resume where I left ?


----------



## loco365 (Jan 7, 2015)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> I take back everything negative I might've implied about the potential of this season; they've hit just about every shot they've taken and tonight's episode was five different kinds of excellent.


 
Tonight's episode was completely unexpected.

MAJOR SPOILERS! DO NOT OPEN IF YOU HAVE NOT SEEN TODAY'S AIRING!


Spoiler



I did NOT expect Shaw to actually have the hots for Root. That came out of left field, although it was minorly foreshadowed as Root and her were shooting at the Samaritan operatives (How she mentioned they worked so well together and that she wish it could continue). Then it got all super depressing with Root basically screaming her face off as they think Shaw was killed, although next week's preview says quite the opposite.


I can't wait for next week though.


----------



## Ashtonx (Jan 7, 2015)

Costello said:


> this is what I wanted to hear.
> if it gets awesome after that point, then I might as well resume where I left ?


 
You might as well, here's a nice highlight reel of s3 but it does contain some spoilers i guess i'd recommed going along without watching.



Spoiler








and current season trailer, again might be spoilers if you didn't see previous seasons:


Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Jan 8, 2015)

just watched this episode...

like in chess, some times you need to sacrifice the queen.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 9, 2015)

Probably my favourite episode of the series...!

The music that played during each simulation!, the slow-mo effects, the chess flashbacks with the machine, FUSCO AND ROOT, the "simplified simulation", ROOT AND SHAW, and the ending with Shaw. Like I love most episodes of Person of Interest but this episode was unabashedly good, a straight A in my book.



Spoiler



...Shaw isn't really dead is she. right...? RIGHT...?

Heard they had to write her out of the show cause the actor is pregnant but maybe she wasn't actually killed and they'll bring her back later. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Ashtonx (Jan 9, 2015)

I dunno if it is the best, it was great though, when 



Spoiler



finch died and then it turns out it was a simulation, i also lol'd at simplified simulation


 Still i think the one i liked the most in this season was last episode with elias.

btw I like how they made this cliffhanger where


Spoiler



you can hear the shot but can't see who shot who, leaving posibility shaw will survive, then again based on how they killed carter people all already assume shaw is dead and write comments with rip


----------



## ipwndeveloper (Jan 11, 2015)

I was not expecting that ending!(even though it was abit spoiled by the scenes for the next episode)  It was a great episode, music, slo-mo, and plot.  It was fantastic.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 12, 2015)

The ending may have caught me off guard, but I could see that relationship from a mile away. It was being pushed pretty hard in some episodes this season.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 17, 2015)

god this episode was so good (terra incognita), first poi episode i actually teared up on.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 7, 2015)

wow //season finale


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 4, 2016)

It only took about a year, but the next/final season started last night. Now with (oversimplified) PS3 cluster computing!


----------



## Monado_III (Jun 3, 2016)

Well holy **** that was a good episode. (two days too late but whatever, I didn't know this thread existed)


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 22, 2016)

As much as I feel like some parts were rushed the past few weeks while others dragged on a bit long, I can't really be mad at the ending. Not entirely without plotholes, but eh.



Spoiler



Just wish there was enough interest for Netflix or Hulu, etc. to pick it up, even with the thinned-out cast.


----------

